
High Performance DevOps with Jez Humble - icoe
https://www.heavybit.com/library/podcasts/o11ycast/ep-9-high-performance-devops-with-jez-humble/
======
karma_fountain
Link to the state of devops survey
[https://google.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_0v2VZMeA2Eha365?sp=...](https://google.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_0v2VZMeA2Eha365?sp=5)

